# Homing pigeons



## Backyardflier (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm fairly new on this forum. Lets see some pics of your homing pigeons....Young & old...good or bad...rare or common... Post them up!!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

for what ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh lord. I have SO many pictures. Here's some of my favorites:

































More pictures here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108318242248538100395


----------



## Backyardflier (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm just curious to see some homer photos. I have homers myself. I dont race at all but just a backyard guy...
Thanks, anymore to come..


----------



## Backyardflier (Nov 8, 2011)

Btw...Becky, those are very nice birds & photos..


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If I had any homer's I'd share the pictures for sure but I only have high fliers. If you're interested in taking a look, you can see their pictures in this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/pictures-of-my-high-flyers-57468.html


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Click on my name and go to my photo album if you'd like to see some of mine. I need to get more photos taken and update my album as I have quite a few new birds of various colors. 

Nice Indigos Becky!

Jim


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

click on my profile then go to album you'll see ours


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

here a few of mine .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

and a few more .


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

here mine










if you want more you can visit my album


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Backyardflier (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks...all those birds are nice... Keep them coming!!
I post more of mine's once i get photos taken.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Backyardflier (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again...very nice birds!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

loonecho said:


> Click on my name and go to my photo album if you'd like to see some of mine. I need to get more photos taken and update my album as I have quite a few new birds of various colors.
> 
> Nice Indigos Becky!
> 
> Jim


Thank you! Indigo/andalusian is probably my favorite color in homers  


Beautiful birds everyone! This thread is getting colorful!


----------

